# what spoke wrench to get



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

ok I have a 2010 cannondale carbon synapse bike and need to know what type spoke wrench to get size and style sq. or diamond, I not a mech and a neebie for road. I spoke to cannondale and they told me to call shimano, nice. So here i am. Also the spoke on this bike from the catalog are shimano and listed as shimano wh-r500a.
appreicate


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

i believe you need 2 small shimano spanners, 1 to hold the flat of the spoke and the other to turn the nipple, a bike shop would be the best place to get these as they come with a new set of wheels and not all shimano wheels have the same sized spokes or nipples.
It is a ***** to adjust/true these wheels and you d be better off getting a bike shop to do it, maybe under waranty or first service?


----------

